# quick target setup before work



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

My Girlfriend did the sewing part and shes the one with the seal sniper too.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's cool you got yourself a shooting partner :headbang:


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very cool,ms he did a great job.

Nice shooting too. I wish I could get my wife to shoot with me.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

JTslinger said:


> Very cool,ms he did a great job.
> Nice shooting too. I wish I could get my wife to shoot with me.


I go bust my self up roller and ice skating with her and she goes shooting in the noon day sun with me.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That sounds like a decent trade off.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like a good partnership!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## slingprincess (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks like a fun target

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A good example of a fast , easy and effective catch box .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice set up....looks like you've got yourself a keeper


----------

